# Project TT... From just any car to my baby!!! temp issues???



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks okay now...

But will look brilliant when I'm finished.








Not bad for £2900......


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice example. So what plans do you have it?

Paul


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

So far, just some small bits and bats to do...

Interior isn't perfect  Not bad though, so got some pull handle covers coming, stereo, need to repair stereo flap, and try get some new aluminium bits that surround window controls. Oh and get some leather cleaner, it's not bad, but it's nowhere near perfect!

Exterior looks well!! Had to take a silly big ass GB sticker off the rear bumper, looks a lot better without it. I have new plates coming, because current ones are very tatty, and I hate tatty plates  Also some plate surrounds. Got the reverse light patches coming, and need to polish up the exhaust tips, until I can get a shiny new one  Also need wheel refurbs  Going black!! I liker silver but brake dust winds me up... so blacks the way to go. Also need to take of the bottom grills on front bumper and give them a spray in matt black, just to tidy them up. She's gonna be getting a good clay treatment too in the near future, really get the paintwork as good as it can be.

Then regarding engine, for now, first things the induction kit, which should be here soon, not so much for styling or bhp, just to benefit the engine, then need to clean up the covers and stuff.

In near future, it will be stage 1 remap, new vented discs and pads, caliper clean and spray up, need some tints, going limo black on rear window, then lighter on sides, and I'm wanting to gloss black the roof in between gutters and round the rear window  So it all flows black down the car. Oh and the spoiler in black  and the bit of rear bumper surrounding exhaust maybe... Then new lowering springs... not silly low, but useable low! Probs wheel spacers too, just for good measure  Still trying to convince other half i need new 18" alloys, rather than the 17"s currently on.

Hopefully gonna be changing hoses to silicones too, really like the forge stuff! In red, but that's not urgent, the engine bay needs some cleaning and TLC before I get that far.

I'm loving the car though, So happy to have a toy to play with again. Used to have a Clio 182, so the Audi in comparison is totally different, not only are most bits cheaper, but it's more reliable, doesn't break when I oggle another car (no exaggeration, the Clio did) Audi is also cheaper to fix. Clio was like a go-kart, TT just feels totally different... It's fab


----------



## Stochman (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks good, and even better to have another Yorkie on board

Edit....I forgot to say that I used Gliptone cleaner and conditioner on my seats and found it to be superb, and the smell of leather after applying the conditioner is unbelievable, it smells like you've just put brand new leather seats in your car, and the smell lasts!


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks 

I shall be looking into purchasing some of that  see how I get on, and where will need a bit of dye. 

Bonny


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

looks tidy, have fun with her 

J
xx


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Did some wiring today!!  All cables are run for sub, and it's ready for the new head unit!! Just needs wiring harness. Also pulled out an old bluetooth, that included a big ass ugly speaker attached below steering wheel, and oddly, a tax disc holder!! 









Now I need to figure out which bit we put back wrong because the glove box light doesn't come on when I open it.... Minor issue! Ha. Also have 3 spare screws, and only 2 spare holes, but that's other halfs fault, he doesn't believe in my tray system to organise removed screws together, silly man! It's okay though because I'm wanting to order a new flip down cover, or repair kit or something, because ours doesn't work properly! Small niggles!!

Hoping for a dry day tomorrow to show the girl some special TLC  Full day Jobby!









This car could be an expensive hobby, haha, only £300 so far though.... :roll:

Bonny


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Been a busy bee today 

The Audi got 6 hours of attention and TLC. She looks brilliant!!! Pictures just do not do it justice.

Today we have done a rinse, then full G3 treatment on all of the paintwork, then a bubbly bath , and a polish. Cleaned the engine bay. Spruced up the engine bay plastics with some WD40 to get it shiny. Then given the leathers seats a good clean, and the interior dash and trim, as well as cleaning the glass. Have to say I'm impressed with Autoglym glass polish!! Was sceptical but it's good stuff!

What do you think of her, before and after???

Before....




(other halfs very good at pointing out where I missed!)

After....







Gonna clay bar her next weekend.  Not taken pics of inside, as stereo isn't installed fully yet! Still waiting for loom so back speakers work! It looks well though 

I love how shiny she is 

Worth the hours, Take note of how clean the rear Audi badge is, took me about an hour, probably have been quicker to just take it off! Clean under it, then put it back! :roll:

Happy with todays efforts  Was good showing off a shiny car at Mothers too 

Bonny


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Thinking about engine maintenance,what does everyone recommend are first things to check, clean or change?? She's only done 58k and runs sweet but want to keep it that way....

Bonny


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Car is looking really good.
As for what you should do under the bonnet really depends on what service history you have.
Keep up the good work though


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Car has full service history from Audi..... Been done every year, Oil changes, haldex oil and all sorts....


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Great, engine bling kit - wont break the bank, Polished charge pipe, again easy with some hard work, the list goes on and on - depends what you want in the end though


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Prettyness is all good. Was more thinking of things to keep her sweet.... Stuff that a service just doesn't cover...

The engine bling does look great though and I will be purchasing some


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

If service history is all good then I can not think of anything else just now as long as all your fluids are topped up.
If the car drives and pulls well all should be fine.
My QS seamed down on power so did a boost leak test which did find a small hole in my pipework.
Enjoy your induction kit, I love the extra turbo blow off noise.
Have fun


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh good.... I'll look at doing a boost leak test just to make sure everythings good 

I can't wait for the induction kit to come  Feel like I'm waiting for Christmas, haha 

Bonny


----------



## stilo89 (May 26, 2014)

Looks like a good buy, low mileage too. Like it


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks.... certainly was a good buy )


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Busy day today....

Interior attention, with leather balm to get the leather supple....

We also sprayed up the bottom grills,and put the new plates on today 

and cleaned the big grill....

More TLC on the engine.

and the back looks awesome with the new plate... Makes a massive difference. Polished up the tail pipes too, need autosol before we can finish them though!


Looking awesome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well you don't hang about


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks really good, congrats 8)


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks....

She gets every bit of our attention 

Think it must be love, haha.

Bonny


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking good - see you are staying hard at it.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Definately....

Can't wait for the rest for the bits and bats to come!!

Fitted the leather handle covers today  Look miles better.

Just waiting on induction kit, reverse light sticker, loom for stereo, autosol polish and engine bolts coming.... 

Oh and collecting the sub tomorrow.... not really anything special, but thought i'd add it haha.

Also waiting to hear back from Porsche with some prices for their coolant and oil caps... Should be able to send the father in law in his 13 plate Porsche Cayman to sweeten them up and get them cheaper  Am I right in thinking it's the 911 ones that fit?? Not in a rush to get them though... Just checking out prices!



Also starting the hunt for a cat back exhaust, I quite like the sound of powerflo, well what i've heard on youtube... What's everyones thoughts?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Cracking progress so far! Looks like a good example of an unmolested car.

I know the service history is spot on, but i would still be tempted to drop the sump, and change the oil pick up pipe, just for piece of mind.

Keep up the good work, cars gonna look sweet when your done


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

missbonny said:


> Definately....
> 
> Can't wait for the rest for the bits and bats to come!!
> 
> ...


I would look on ebay for your caps, look under Audi TT Porsche or R8 caps, Sure I paid under £30 for the pair when I bought my ones, Still no induction kit - where the hell is the postman :wink:


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm gonna look into getting sump dropped  other half says it'll be easier on a ramp.... so gotta sweeten up the local garage  then we can get the sump and pick up pipe done. What sorta cost am i looking at for oil pick up pipe??

Ive looked on ebay for caps.... bit expensive...

Induction kit came  sounds damn awesome!!!!!!! 

So todays progress..... Induction kit fitted  (Got a breather filter going if anybody wants to buy one. My 2000 reg doesn't need it... Registered December 2000... Don't think it does anyway! I can't find a pipe for it! Ha) Had to do some adjustments to bracket, cause filter sat a bit high, but looks sweet, and sounds good now it's fitted 








I also sprayed the dipstick handle black... It just stood out in it's ugliness too much when it was orange, it'll do until I get a dipstick cover  Pinching pennies to save for an exhaust haha.

Still no adapter for stereo.... Or Autosol to polish my tail pipes  Waiting on reverse light patch too. Damn I hate waiting....

Even more in love with the car.... She is taking over my life, but the best thing is, I don't mind....

Bonny


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

missbonny said:


> I'm gonna look into getting sump dropped  other half says it'll be easier on a ramp.... so gotta sweeten up the local garage  then we can get the sump and pick up pipe done. What sorta cost am i looking at for oil pick up pipe??
> 
> Ive looked on ebay for caps.... bit expensive...
> 
> ...


With no previous experience i dropped the sump on my drive on axle stands... not sure on the pickup price, but not too much from audi, and is definately worth doing


----------



## ttpos (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi It looks really nice and that you are both working so Hard on it and it shows ,what sort of Mods are you doing to the Body work?


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

missbonny said:


> I'm gonna look into getting sump dropped  other half says it'll be easier on a ramp.... so gotta sweeten up the local garage  then we can get the sump and pick up pipe done. What sorta cost am i looking at for oil pick up pipe??
> 
> Ive looked on ebay for caps.... bit expensive...
> 
> ...


Yer right the price has gone up, the best I can find is http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Original- ... 19d02bd399

Bet you like yer new noise on gear change.
Car is looking spot on


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

I will be getting the pickup pipe, and cracking on with that then..... do you guys all clean sump when its off?? If so whats best stuff to do it with?? Also when it's done, what oils best to put in her?? I'll aim to get that done this month! On axle stands haha.

Deffo giving her some good hard attention  regarding body, planning on getting the honeycomb rear valance, QS one, and limo black rear window, with gloss black roof, just in between gutters, no on pillars.... Oh and other halfs wanting the black spoiler add on bit from, i cant even remember what, but i wanted to spray whole thing black anyway so will see.

Thanks for ebay link  Loving the new noise she makes.... She really is looking and driving amazing!!! So pleased with it!

Bonny


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

A friend of mine has this dv on his motor. Apparently from an A3. He's insitant it's okay on my TT....

What DV is it???

Figured someone here may know....


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Its not ok. The 1.8t relies on the air being diverted back into the system, not dumped. That valve there will cause you issues. Stick with the standard DV, its fine and you will get a good dump noise with your new filter.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

I thought it was a split r to be honest and knew they weren't good for the engine....

I shall proudly show him your post and tell him to shove his "man knowledge" up his jacksy....



He was convinced I'd want it because we've done the intake... :roll:


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

It is a splitter R and they do work with the TT but they take a bit of setting up. 
I had one but changed it for the Forge 008 which is far better


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Stereo finally fitted properly today  and the rear speakers work properly... Woop.....

It'd damn tight behind there though!!

Autosol came too, but too busy at work today so can't polish pipes until tomorrow 

Next thing is to pick up the sub tonight... Still can't get over how well the induction kit sounds... Really want a forge dv though... :/ Need some patience.

Anyway stereo fitting went okay, couldn't get the fascia plates on properly, sooo we used blu tack... Looks the dogs bollocks hahaha. Ya can't even tell. They call me Bodge it Bonny...... :lol:

Bonny


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

missbonny said:


> Stereo finally fitted properly today  and the rear speakers work properly... Woop.....
> 
> It'd damn tight behind there though!!
> 
> ...


mine is also a blutac bodge- great minds hey!

I have a black forge 008...honestly cant say it makes a difference sound wise


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

There was two forge 008 in the for sale section.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

How did you get on with your patches?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

FRAX said:


> There was two forge 008 in the for sale section.


Mine was and will be again for the right price


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

fixitagaintomoz said:


> mine is also a blutac bodge- great minds hey!


Haha, yup deffo great minds!!!

Not really looking for the new forge DV for noise. Just for durability really. I'll keep an eye on for sale ones, but I'm not desperate for one. So it can wait until I see one too cheap to refuse lol.



BaueruTc said:


> How did you get on with your patches?


Believe it or not, I haven't received them yet  Either royal mail are totally rubbish, or I mistyped and sent you the wrong address... Keep willing them to arrive though... Can't wait!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

missbonny said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get on with your patches?
> ...


They should have been with you by now. If you email me your address, I will send you out an other set when I get home from work tonight. 

Cheers,

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

missbonny said:


> "man knowledge" up his jacksy....


LMFAO I Love this lol

J
xx


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

BaueruTc said:


> They should have been with you by now. If you email me your address, I will send you out an other set when I get home from work tonight.


Will pm you now....

lol Lollypops, me too...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Only polished the TT today. having withdrawal symptoms from being carsy 

Also had to lend out some cash to mates, so none for the car till middle of month [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Got the patches for the rear lights... 










Lots and lots better....


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

Looking really tidy. [smiley=dude.gif] ..where did you get the patches for the reverse light.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Look in the group buy section


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Gonna try get to Audi tomorrow for the oil pick up pipe.... any how to guides for a simple girly??? It's always helpful when i know what to do! Lol.

Also when the sumps off, I presume it needs cleaning..... With?

Can't you tell I've never messed with engines and only pretty accessories and add ons...

But, don't learn if ya don't ask and I'd rather look a slack ass asking than a complete idiot when I do it wrong. :lol:

x Bonny.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Miss Bonny, A couple of links here.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=375602

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=304090

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=283156&p=2327545&hilit=sump#p2327545

Hoggy.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy your a star....

Been looking at lowering today... Don't wanna be stupidly low, and the springs need to be red! Hahah, any yay or nay brands??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

missbonny said:


> Thanks Hoggy your a star....
> 
> Been looking at lowering today... Don't wanna be stupidly low, and the springs need to be red! Hahah, any yay or nay brands??


Hi, Lowering will almost certainly require the extra expense of adjustable tie bars & 4 wheel alignment, to add to the cost of springs etc.
Hoggy.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

hmmm maybe have to wait another month then....


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Soooo, time to spend some pennies on the motor  Exciting....

Just got £3500 in post we weren't expecting so why not 

Wanting to if poss, get new alloys, a remap and a nice cat back exhaust. 

Now questions.... Keep thinking about stage 1+ 2 remaps.... What do you advise to change/upgrade within the engine in order for the car to run best with a stage 2? I don't wanna make changes on the cheap and the car knack up a few months down the line... Also where in West Yorkshire is best, i'm in Pontefract area....

Also, i'm wanting to chage alloys to 18s, rather than the 17s that are on. I'm wondering whether slick tires will make the ride stupidly uncomfortable or tolerable?? Had a go in my Father in laws Porsche Carrera, and honest to god, it was so uncomfy in comparison to the TT it's ridiculous. I know ride is a lot better in the TT, would i be disappointed on slicks?? They'd look good thats all.

Thanks in advance 

So excited to get some bits and bats done on the car.

Oh and should i look at some adjustable tie bars


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

missbonny said:


> Soooo, time to spend some pennies on the motor  Exciting....
> 
> Just got £3500 in post we weren't expecting so why not
> 
> ...


Slicks on a road car    

Did you mean low profile tyres :mrgreen: on 18's the ride is fine .

Awesome news about your unexpected cash influx, someone with better knowledge can be more specific but seeing as you are already going to be replacing the full exhaust I'd definitely go for a stage 2.

As Hoggy said if you are going to lower the car, depending on when it last had it shocks replaced id say you'll see a good improvement replacing the shocks even for OE Bilstein kit on some 40mm apex springs ( get them powder coated red ) and refresh the suspension bushes, arb bushes etc and budget circa £300 for adjustable rear ties bars plus a full geometry set up to get all the wheels pointing in the right direction.

Sounds like your going to have a cracking car. Keep us updated with pics, what wheels do you fancy?


----------



## Ash87 (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice looking TT mate


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Advice needed....

So my pennies came  and the TT is rearing to go for some TLC, but I'm not just gonna take her to any old fool!

I live near Doncaster, ish, where is the best place for a custom exhaust? Haven't decided whether I want a full system or cat-back yet...

Also, where is the best place to get her remapped. I want someone who knows what they are doing! Who's experienced with TT's.

Going wheel shopping tomorrow hopefully  extremely excited 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Keep us updated with plenty of pictures :mrgreen:


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh I will!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

missbonny said:


> Oh I will!


What wheels are you looking at 18's or full fat 19's


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

18's

wanna beable to ride in the car comfortably and be able to lower it at some point


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

missbonny said:


> 18's
> 
> wanna beable to ride in the car comfortably and be able to lower it at some point


You can still do both with 19s 

















Both lowered on 19 and still a comfortable ride


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> missbonny said:
> 
> 
> > 18's
> ...


What tyre profile are you running on the 19"s Yellow, and have you had any problems with potholes? :lol:


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Oooooh making me think now yellow... Do i need to doanything for her to run on 19's?? spacers or anything?

Sound dumb dont i


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

The need for any spacers will come down to the offset of the wheels your buying.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

i see.... think ill be sticking with 18s though... think i may prefer them on 18s over 19s


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J3SHF said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > missbonny said:
> ...


I'm running 235 35s on 8.5in wheels not had any problems with potholes touch wood but they are very good quality wheels genuine BBS and Sportecs


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Exciting update 

Car is booked in on 2nd September for the cat back exhaust system doing. It will be a proflow system, made by custom pipes in Doncaster. Their workmanship looks great!! Good price too. We have decided to wait on doing the downpipe and cat, until i don't mind spending a fortune on high flow sports cat, but the system the pipes place is doing will be good to go when we eventually change the downpipe and will fit to with the current or 3" bore 

Also, hopefully tomorrow my alloys will be ordered  I have decided on 18" BBS LM style, gloss black with polished dish. I think they look brilliant. Not genuine BBS but I can buy spare alloys as well as these with BBS money! I'll be going for wider rear tires, all will have the same offset of 35.00. According to the shop! Can't complain at LK Performance in Cleckheaton, although he did try and sway me to alloys he wanted to see on my car which to be fair, is not necessary or wanted....

I have also enquired about dates for a remap  Hopefully at RSTuning in Leeds. They have a 4wd rolling road, and have good reviews from other forums... 

Exciting stuff!!

With money left over I'll be looking at getting the following, 
-Adjustable tie bars
-Wheel spacers (What size should I get?)
-Adjustable suspension and springs to lower her
-Vented brake discs and new pads

Haha only a short list. 

Can't wait to see and feel the changes


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Been a busy old day today  Given the TT some attention 

First we made a heat shield for the cone air filter....  and then decided to tidy up the turbo pipe  Hopefully we'll have time to polish her tomorrow, and I'll get some better pics than the following.

Feel free to voice your opinions.....

First we had to cut the sheet of metal down to size..... so we could start bending it into shape.

















Once it was bent into the basic shape, we needed to do the hole to fit the filter through....









Looking good..... We bent some tabs to hold the shield in place and cut the shield a little so it looked nicer...









Test fitting.....









Fits well, just made a couple of adjustments then it was ready for a spray...









Then the final fit....









and finished with rubber edging.

















We think it looks fab for a diy job, Just want some better rubber edging for it, which is on order.

Then it was time for the turbo pipe to be sanded then painted.









Took a good few hours for it to dry, and we ended up refitting it once it was dark, with the help of work lights....


















Engine bay looks loads better  Just need to get some bling, then we'll be sorted. Oh and some red silicone hoses 

What do you think?? I'll take some better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

The heat shield looks really smart, great job done and the pipe and intake look great in black too, it's really coming along nicely.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Why thank you kind sir


----------



## Doúgy (Aug 8, 2013)

Loving the heatshield.

I fitted a s2k filter not long a go which is a bit bigger. Had a nightmare cutting and sorting out a heatshield... Mine looks very basic compared to yours haha.

I like the idea of spraying the pipe black and and red tubing. Cant go wrong with a silver car. ( mines exact colour as yours  )

You guys look like you have some time on your hands.. can you come give mine a once over? 8)

Dougy


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Lol, thanks, I'll be honest it took a while to make!

Love the silver TT. Think they are beautiful. 

Wish I had time to help everyone out... Don't know how we manage to fit TT tlc in our schedule to be honest!

Be good to finally meet some fellow TT owners. Anyone round Yorkshire?


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Nowt wrong with those photos, smashing job and great when you can make something yourself that fits instead of buying it from the shops, you've started now so gotta keep going so get those new bits on.

Stevie


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Got a few bits on order to make the engine bay look pretty....

Oil ring, unfortunately not form Oldguy he had none left 
Oldguy dipstick cover
Cookbot polished manifold cover
a shiny new coolant tank

Have also ordered a new gear gaiter.... current ones is awful :/

Need some new mats... Anyone know where i can get some fitted ones, that are nice looking, and fits the TT hook things. Oh and they must match my grey interior.....

Oh and a pic of engine bay this morning.... Looks great.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Really need you wonderful peoples help 

I'm wanting to start pricing up silicone hoses, but I want to make sure I know exactly what I'm pricing up... So was hoping you wonderful people could let me know what each hoses name is against the numbers in the picture, because your awesome and stuff 

It will be much appreciated 

Fluttering eyes and everything.....










Oh and just to add.... Ordered my alloys today  woop.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Hoses.......1st Responce to my post gives some....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179041&hilit=+hoses


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

oldguy said:


> Hoses.......1st Responce to my post gives some....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179041&hilit=+hoses


You my dear are amazing 

Just to add, got some coolant yesterday, for when the new bottle comes, and got some more cleaning stuff, and some sealant stuff for the new alloys... (which should be here tomorrow I might add) and we got some new bosch wiper blades... When I fitted them I realised the TT had 20" blades on both sides, totally wrong, work so much better now...

Need to take the little headlight washer aliens off next to give them a bit of TLC... they come out all fine, and water kinda leaks out of em, but no spray, so I'll have em off then see what the crack is 

Oh ordering a engine cover today too. Mines scratched up and really lets the engine bay down! In my opinion...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Exciting stuff happening 

Car is in for the exhaust doing today. We ended up deciding on the full thing, 3" downpipe and decat, + cat back full stainless system, and it all has a lifetime guarantee. The guys doing it are just amazing, and I trust that they are gonna be doing an awesome job with my baby!! Cannot recommend Custom Pipes, Doncaster enough!!! So excited to pick the car up tomorrow afternoon 

Also, picked my new alloys up yesterday, they are truly beautiful!! Like immensely so, and I am just in love with them!!!

Then next week on Tuesday she is booked in for a remap...

and somewhere between these days I need to fit in the cambelt kit change, water pump and hydraulic tensioner....

Question though, seen as the exhaust is gonna throw out all kinds of faults until it's remapped, am I best waiting until after the remap to do the belts, or doing them in between??

I kinda want the belts and etc to all be good for the remap, but also wonder whether maybe the faults popping up would be an issue??

I guess everything could be wiped clean anyway with the remap?? What would you do??

Also what's the part number for the coil packs, on the BAM 225? There's no probs with the car but I want fresh new ones for the remap, already have spark plugs on their way to change those.

One last thing, I ended up with 2 dog bone engine mount polybushes, (One from awesome took too long to arrive so had to buy one from larkspeed so it was ready for exhaust people) Is there anywhere else on the car that uses the same bushes or shall i just return them?

















Excitingggggg...

and my baby when we dropped her off this morning....


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

wheels look good, and get I vid up tomorrow of the exhaust 

with regards to your belts/faults/mapping query....

change the belts now. they wont be affected by, or affect fault codes. having a fresh cambelt before a remap is very wise, as you are going to be putting more strain on it with a remap.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

I shall 

and regarding remap, I will get it booked in tomorrow! Thanks

Don't by any chance know about the coilpacks do you? haha

Bonny...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

The exhaust on my car is done  and I love it.

I cannot recommend Custom Pipes Doncaster enough! (http://www.custompipes.co.uk/) If you need any exhaust work on your car, give Ryan a ring, top guy, who is amazing at welding, and exhaust work! He's a perfectionist who won't let a bad job leave his workshop! Anyway, I think my exhaust sounds amazing, the video doesn't do it justice at all!! Sounds much better in person! Every bit of work her does is custom so ring him for a good quote!

http://vid1240.photobucket.com/albums/g ... 2968b4.mp4

lol at the car who followed and tried to show off too.





































What do you all think??

I'll get a better video at some point, just don't want to be running it too much before the remaps done!

She's booked in for some work doing on the 11th too, cambelt, aux belt, tensioner, rollers, water pump, thermostat, engine bolts, and also oil change with oil pick up been done! Getting that lot done, (inc Oil) for £520. Good or bad price?

Also they said they use the oil recommended by Audi, can't remember exact one but he said it £8.95 per L. Inc in the price above.

Then on the 16th she's getting remapped, Was meant to be on 9th but we had to hold it back to get belts done. It's all coming together.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Looks and sounds sweet


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Why thank you  Really am chuffed with it.


----------



## Gsm29742 (Nov 7, 2013)

That exhaust sounds amazing. Been getting the itch for a v6 for a more interesting exhaust/engine note, but from that short clip I think one of these exhausts would do just fine!


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

We wanted the v6 sound too!!! This exhaust gives us less of the whine we had before... and it has the right amount of noise, its quiet when we are cruising along, but throaty if we want it to be! it's amazing!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Ooh that does sound nice, just needs some shiney shoes on now, when are they going on?

You still planning on lowering it slightly and new shocks, seem a shame after the remap and all the other stuff :mrgreen:


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks 

car will be getting paintwork seen to mid to the end of the month. After that wheels will be put on...

Suspension will be getting done and car lowered at some point, depends on funds as to when cause we wanna get good stuff....


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Better to do it properly once for sure. Are you looking at coilovers or replacing what's there with OE and Apex 40mm springs.

I know from mine even replacing with OE stuff it will improve the ride no end lol


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

I want coilovers hopefully


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Worth doing your research then, do let us know what you find out and go for.

Maybe that's what I'll do with mine, at 96k they will benefit a lot from a refresh.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

It could be a few month yet!!

Ours has only done 59k, so we aren't urgently needing them, hoping funds come soon though.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Bit sad  Did a test fit of the new alloys today, they don't fit!! 

The man in the shop lied, he said they were fine for my car. They don't fit over the calipers, and they are bog standard calipers and brakes. I'm not even slightly happy!

So i need spacers, principal says i shouldn't have to pay to sort the problem out! It's the shops fault, they said fitment would all be correct.... which it isn't.

Need to call them tomorrow and keep my chill on! They either sort spacers or give me a full refund! That's fair right??


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

The wheels will fit with spacers, 15mm/20mm front/rear on mine


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

They will probably just offer refund. Rather than pay for spacers, why not look at 18" wheels in the same style?


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

dunno what spacers to get as wheel are 18x9 but most others are 18x8.5?

Gonna ring them tomorrow though, see whats what. hopefully we'll be able to drive over in the TT and figure which spacers fit and don't make wheels the look stupid...

Still cant get over them not fitting!!  if i have to buy the spacers i think they ought to at least offer a discount!


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

I would sure hope so, they have messed up big style


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Glad someone sees things the way i do, wouldn't mind but its a wasted trip also, its a 45 min drive to shop in my thirsty TT!!

They knew we needed things sorted by certain dates for remap and etc too..... grrr its really annoyed me. Especially because he was insistant they would fit, and never even mentioned spacers or anything...


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

they are 18s and don't fit? bugger me!


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes they are 18's and don't fit..... Do i detect sarcasm??

My bad for not being sure about a car I've never had before and taking the sales guys word? I forgot i was expected to know everything about the car magically....

I could have got many 18" wheels and not needed spacers, so yeah I'm pissed that these ones didn't fit.


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

What offset are the new wheels, should be marked on the inside of them, is the inside edge of the wheel making contact with the suspension? Because they are too wide? If they were bought to fit your car then they should, if they said they would fit and they don't then take them back and come to a conclusion that you are happy with whatever that is, if you were going to get spacers anyway to fill the arches or you need a different offset to the wheel then go for your choice but try them on in the shop.

Good luck Stevie


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Offset is 35.00 according to their advice and website, i can't make sense of whats actually on the wheel....

No there is no contact with the suspension. Problem is that the spokes of the alloy hit the caliper before the bolt seats are even near where they should be

This is the inside of the wheel....


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

missbonny said:


> Yes they are 18's and don't fit..... Do i detect sarcasm??
> 
> My bad for not being sure about a car I've never had before and taking the sales guys word? I forgot i was expected to know everything about the car magically....
> 
> I could have got many 18" wheels and not needed spacers, so yeah I'm pissed that these ones didn't fit.


no sarcasm intended at all- i was thinking they were 17s and they were catching the rim itself. Thats why i was suprised to hear they are 18s! And you should have been able to take the sales guys word, thats what most people on here would expect to be able to do.

In that case push for spacers, with them calculating the required size. Just tey and get the rears 5mm bigger than the front for that full arch look


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

No worries mate... 

Anyway wheels are sorted!

Went to the shop today, came out a bit poorer, -£170  but for that i got the following,
-black genuine forge upper boost hoses
-one pair of 15mm spacers
-one pair of 20mm spacers
-10 40mm wheel bolts
-10 45mm wheel bolts
-4 bimecc 40mm locking wheel nuts
-4 bimecc 45mm wheel locking nuts



Feeling very pleased!!!

So been busy today, gave the car some good old polish and waxing  polished and sealed the new wheels, cleaned under the arches, and painted the calipers red and of course got the new wheels fitted, but i'm gonna make yoou all beg to see them  Looks amazing  Here's some of todays progress though.









Can't believe how decent they looked under arches after a pressure wash.








Look better with red calipers 








Then came a spit and polish 








and polishing then sealing the new alloys before fitting.








Shinyyyy


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks sweet - hope they did not charge you the earth after their mistake.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Ditto^ hope you got some discount for their mistake.

Stop teasing us and fit the wheels!


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Spacers didn't cost me a dime!! the £170 was for the hoses and locking nuts 

Anyway seen as you asked so nicely  Here she is....









































































What do you all think???

Bonny


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice transforms the car, you must be happy with the way it looks - I know I would be.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

looks smart


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks

i'm ecstatic.... really beaming.... wheels may not be everyones taste but i think she suits them


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

That is all that matters.


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice...I'm toying with the idea of getting some of these wheels myself...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

You wouldn't regret it, i certainly don't...


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

That's looking the dogs whatsits with the new wheels on, red calipers look great and set it off perfectly. I've got the paint to do mine red, might have to get mine done soon too.


----------



## lukep116 (Jul 26, 2014)

Some good progress 
If you dont mind me asking howmuch did powerflow charge you for the full system?


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks,

I didn't get the system from powerflow, it's a pro-flow backbox and everything else is custom....

Custom Pipes in Doncaster did the system for a very fair price. Give them a bell if your close for a quote, tell him Bonny with the his favorite silver TT recommended him...


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Been busy again today 

Ordered a LCR splitter, which should be at the dealership on Thursday 

Also tidied up the engine bay some more.

New coolant bottle and coolant. Looks so much better.
















Old one was awful! Clean is better 









Also got round to fitting the handbrake cover.... Old one looked like it had been attached by a cat!








I was actually surprised at how well it fit and looks.

We also test fitted some more engine bling  It will all be coming off again on thursday when the belts go get done, but couldn't resist.









Things are looking much much tidier!

Got some quotes for the vinyl and tint i'm wanting today, so hopefully be seeing that get done very soon!

Need to find some new car mats, that match the grey interior too, any suggestions??? I want nice ones, possibly with TT logo on them.

Bonny


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Very clean, coolant bottle looks much better


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

Went to the Porsche stealership on Wednesday, got a new oil and coolant cap. Forgot to take a pic though :/ Shocking.

Anyway my awesome little car has had some major loving these past 2 days, with a £565 bill.....

Cambelt
Pulleys
Tensioner
Aux belt
Water pump
Thermostat and housing
Oil filter
Oil pick up pipe
Sump clean 
New oil
New coolant
New dipstick tube

( I didn't need a new dipstick tube, mechanics broke the one that was on so had to replace it...)

I think that's everything 

I didn't feel like my ass had been penetrated too badly with that bill....

Also today, upon picking my little beasty up, we went to the Seat stealership to pick her a present up  Then, because we are impatient, got it fitted once we were home... I like it, but I'm unsure if I prefer her without it, it'll grow on me though. Suits her in a way!!

Small changes make big differences....


















Took a bit of patience to get it on, but don't think we did a bad job.....

Next think is upper boost hoses, when they finally get here. How easy/hard are they to fit??? Any DIY guides anywhere???

Bonny

Bonny


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

LCR splitter looks a perfect fit, nice job, your car sure is getting some TT loving lol.

Painted my Calipers red now too, looks much better


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Access for the hot side pipe will be very Akward, Definately needs the drivers side inner lining removing for access. Past that I can't remember cos I'm FMIC now, and can't remember how the original inter cooler sits.

Cold side to throttle body is easier. Very straight forward.

Splitter looks good too btw


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> LCR splitter looks a perfect fit, nice job, your car sure is getting some TT loving lol.
> 
> Painted my Calipers red now too, looks much better


Thanks  she deserves all the loving  How are you calipers looking?? We bought spray for our but didn't spray it on, we sprayed it into the lid, then painted it on with a brush, it made it brighter and less messy 



fixitagaintomoz said:


> Access for the hot side pipe will be very Akward, Definately needs the drivers side inner lining removing for access. Past that I can't remember cos I'm FMIC now, and can't remember how the original inter cooler sits.
> 
> Cold side to throttle body is easier. Very straight forward.
> 
> Splitter looks good too btw


Gonna have to hunt around for a topic about it..... see whats where, Taking lining off is no biggy though. Could be worse, my last car, a 182 clio would have been a bumper off jobby!

Thanks on the splitter compliment


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Calipers came up very well for a quick hand paint job tbh, I sanded the texture off the main face so when the smooth rite smoothed itself out it would give me a flat surface to put my vinyl sticker on. I'll take some better pics when I've given the car a clean and there's a bit more light 

Have a look in my link, been doing my engine bay too.

Those wheels really do suit your car well, I'm not a massive fan of the polished lip however they really do suit your silver car. It's going to be perfect once you get it lowered a bit, cookbot is making adjustable rear tie bars a lot cheaper than the forge ones so maybe worth a look when your ready.


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

yeah im looking atcookbot,hes gonna message me when they are ready, but having had the wheels put on, i really do like them with the space there... so not desperate to do it straight away....


----------



## missbonny (Jun 23, 2014)

So, the car came back from the garage yesterday. All was good, until today!!

We have developed what we believe to be an issue. The car is going higher temp wise than it ever has... Not into red, but temp is higher. It doesn't do it when we are moving, but when it's idle, waiting in traffic and etc.

What could the problem be? I'm gonna call the garage tomorrow but wondered if there was any advice or guesses? Anything??

Thanks


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Guessing at a thermostat issue or temperature sensor, have you tried the 49c on the climate panel to verify the temperature?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Missbonny, Coolant temp will almost always rise in traffic as there is no airflow through radiator, until fans cut-in to cool.
If AirCon is on coolant temp rise will be less because a fan will be running. 
Check actual coolant temp by using Code 49c on climate control... Fans should be running by 100c ish




Hoggy.


----------

